# Senior Pictures!!! :) WOO HOO!



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

I graduate in ONE month, and my mother is harrassing me to get my senior pictures together to send to relatives. Well, as I'm sure, most of you can relate, most of my senior pictures were with my horse!  Here are a few of my favorites....


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

They look awesome! I like the 2nd and 5th ones best for sending out to family. But I also looove the last two, very sweet!

I have to do mine this summer, but not sure which horse to take them with. Either my mom's (used to be mine, but not a show horse) bomb-proof gelding, or my filly who will only be 4 :/

P.S.
Congrats on graduating! It's finally over! Whoohoo!!! haha


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

more pics!


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks sixlets!  I know, I am so excited to be going to college! I believe you should take some pictures with both. You can NEVER have too many pictures...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are very pretty, I'll definitely be doing mine with my horses!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

That's very true. And then I can spend hours choosing one for the yearbook haha.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!! I never got to take senior pics with a horse  Def should have tho!!


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks!! And I agree, you should have.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow great pics, I didn't have a horse when I took my senior pics, so I took them with my dogs . My favorite is the second one in the second group of pics you posted.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are so beautiful! I got mine done with my guy (note the avatar) but I wasn't totally in love with all of them. I could have picked some better outfits.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are great! I really like the the two next to each other in the first set (especially the one on the right), and the second one in the first set.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I absolutly LOVE them all  totally beautiful!! we don't do senior pics in my area, sadly. But im thinking, come summer. i'm going to have to do a photoshoot with my boy lol I love the last few in the first group of pictures you posted. and the 2nd picture in the 2nd group of pictures you posted


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! 
Yeah, sadly, I didn't have enough money to get a real photographer to take mine, so me and a friend looked up horse photoshoot poses online and I had her take them of me. Then we just edited them online. So they're not top quality, perfect pictures, but my mother is just as happy, and it was really fun.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish we had done yearbook photos over here  shame we just got some ugly photos of us in our uniform
love all your photos though


----------

